

SAP is working for the NSA - robertkrahn01
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2015-03/nsa-sap-uberwachung-technik&prev=search

======
robertkrahn01
Original article in german: [http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2015-03/nsa-
sap-uberwach...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2015-03/nsa-sap-
uberwachung-technik)

